# Broken drill bit in expensive tiles. Oops.



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.4grabit.com/Default.asp?gclid=CITO6s2Up5MCFQNXQAod3n5KoA&bhcp=1


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Go into the kitchen and break one of her favorite dishes. She'll forget about the tile you screwed up. I may be a newlywed, but I have this marriage stuff figured out. 
:jester:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> Go into the kitchen and break one of her favorite dishes. She'll forget about the tile you screwed up. I may be a newlywed, but I have this marriage stuff figured out.
> :jester:


No you don't... :laughing:


----------



## Dyn'R (Sep 26, 2007)

hmmmmm...But really didn't she simply pick them out and buy them with your visa?

If it really is true she's this dispicable over such labours on your part
I t-r-u-e-l-y hope the best for you two. Please tell me your kidding abit Or get over here and i'll cook you something myself!


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

How big a hole were you drilling and how deep is 1.5cm? If big enough you might be able to use a dentist pick and get it to wiggle and start to back out and then use pliers or tweezers to get it the rest of the way. I am guessing that it broke when the drill went through the tile.


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

I would put some caulk over the drill bit and call it good. 1.5cm is sort of deep to get to it. Is it stuck in the tile or the wall or floor under it? Why were you drilling it? Is there a way you could just move over a bit and whatever you are mounting would cover the hole?


----------



## manuelhung (May 14, 2008)

The hole is in the wall. I was drilling into the tile in order to put in a raw plug to fit a glass shelf. The drill bit (with a 15 year guarantee) snapped and i've been in the soup since. 

I think the best option may be to move the operation over a cm and drill again. The only problem being I tried to 'No More Nails' -http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-2-1788-1397-no-more-nails-tube.asp?iCategoryID1=1788 (didn't work) and it's left some nasty marks.

The drill bit is lodged firmly and yanking it out I fear may take the tile, and my sex life with it.

Many thanks for your replies! Methinks i'll stay clear of all forms of DIY.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

How about pushing the thing into the wall and out of the way? You could tape the edge of the hole (to keep from chipping the tile) and get an awl and gently pound the thing into a depth where it no longer is in the way. You've already gone far enough in that you must be through the tile and into either drywall or plaster by now, just nudge it some more and see if you can make it go away then plug the hole with the hanger for the shelf.

Oh wait....were you drilling into a stud? Back to the thinking board.

Okay I did some googling and punching it in seems to be one option. Also they actually make tools just for this http://www.peterson-international.com/safeandvault.htm Another suggestion I saw that just could work is if you have a dremel you might be able to get a bit to grind the thing down far enough that it is out of the way or a very thin bit to maybe make the hole a bit bigger and wiggle the original bit out when you can get a grip on it.


----------



## Scava (Jan 24, 2016)

*How to remove a broken tile bit*

This was an old post, but since it suggested the dental pick (which worked) I wanted to share my experience. 

In my case, not only did I need to remove a tile bit, but I also broke two regular bits off in the same hole while trying to drill out tile material to loosen the original broken bit. Eventually the hole looked like it was filled with solder and I was stuck. 

What I ended up doing was using a dental instrument/ pick (like someone suggested). But the real trick was using a welding magnet near the hole which was in contact with the dental pick. This magnetized the pick and collected all the loose pieces of metal. After a couple minutes, a piece of broken drill bit shot out of the hole and stuck to the magnet. A few seconds later, the other bit did the same thing. With all the metal shavings and broken bits extracted, the tile bit loosed up and stuck to the magnet.


----------

